# 48" GT Dozer Blade mounting bracket Help



## Hr2le (Aug 11, 2015)

I recently purchased 48" GT Dozer Blade (Model No. 486.24414) without the left(part 65403) and right ( part 65402) mounting brackets. I have manual with part drawings but they are tuff to scale because the drawings are not drawn flat. Was curious if someone could provide a picture of just one side taken flat or a scanned tracing of one. I have the 3/16 plate to make them. I can work it out without this but it would sure be easier to have a drawing. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated, Thanks, Newby


----------

